#  Chat Ecke >   Bewerbung für ein Betriebspraktikum >

## Kimberly

Hallo ihr alle  :Smiley:  
Also ich weiß, dass mein Beitrag hier falsch gelandet ist aber irgentwo muss ich ja mal hinschreiben  :Smiley:  
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich bin zu unserem Hausarzt gegangen und habe nachgefragt ob es möglich währe ein Betriebspraktikum zu machen. Daraufhin meinte die Dame ich sollte eine Bewerbung abgeben. Da ich weiß dass in diesem Forum viele Ärzte und anders Personal reinschauen, wollt ich fragen was würde euch überzeugen einen Praktikanten zu nemen?  
Kurz über mich: 
-Interresiere mich schon seid ewig für Medizin
-seid 10 Jahren beim Roten Kreuz
-Gruppenleiter beim Roten Kreuz
-Sportlich
-Stärken im Fach Mathe, Sport, Musik
-Kann sehr gut mit Computer umgehen
-Offen, hilfsbereit usw...
- 14 Jahre alt besuche eine Realschule
-möchte später mal im Bereich Medizin arbeiten 
(nur dass ihr ein Bild von mir habt)  
Also wo wüdet ihr sagen jop DIE ist es?  :Smiley: 
Mir ist dieses Praktikum sehr wichtig um einen Einblick in diesen Beruf zu bekommen.   
Liebe Grüße 
Kimberly

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wegen eines Praktikums, wie lange soll das den dauern? 
Du bist 14 Jahre alt und seit 10 beim DRK?
Gruppenleiter als was?
Computer, hast du mal einen Computerkurs besucht? Spielen ist keine Referenz..
Mathe, Sport und Musik sind nun nicht DIE Vorraussetzungen für einen medizinischen Beruf, besser wäre hier Biologie... 
Hast du noch andere Referrenzen? 
Babysitterkurs, Schulsanitäter, Welche San Kurse hast du beim DRK besucht/ absolviert?    _Das Thema habe ich in die Chatecke verschoben.._

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke, es gibt keine großen Kriterien, die da angelegt werden.
Ich glaube das meiste wird entschieden, wenn du dich kurz vorstellst. 
Mach dir mal nicht so nen Kopf und schick deine Bewerbung ab  :Zwinker:  
Schreib rein, warum dich Medizin interessiert und wieso du bei ihm gerne ein Praktikum machen möchtest 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn du in die Medizin rein schnuppern willst ist ein Praktikum im Krankenhaus sicherlich besser, hier kannst du in viele verschiedene Abteilung rein schauen. 
Überlege dir diesen Weg einmal.
Bei uns in den Krankenhäusern sind immer viele Praktikanten...

----------


## Kimberly

Also die dauer ist mir eigentlich egal hauptsache ich habe überhaupt eines  :Smiley:  
-Ja ich bin mit 4 ins JRK gegangen
-Gruppenleiter vom JRK da unsere Leiter zu viel zu tun hatten
-Computerkurs: ich hab seid 2 Jahren Informatik bzw. bei uns heißt es KTB ich meine damit halt die Stanartsachen wie Dokomente, Powerpoint usw...
- klar musik und sport hätte ich natürlich nicht reingeschrieben (bei uns) gibt es das Fach PCB ist mein Lieblingsfach hatte ich vergessen sry. Das ist Pysik, Chemi, Biologie. Als einzelne Fächer gibt es das leider nicht habe es nicht reingeschreiben da es eh keiner gewusst hätte was das ist  :Zwinker: 
- san Kurse habe ich viele besucht soll ich die alle aufzählen?  :Smiley:   
Dann wurde mir gesagt, dass ein Praktikum im Krankenhaus erst ab 16 möglich währe vieleicht ist es bei euch ja anders  :Smiley:   
Vielen dank fürs Antworten  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße 
Kimberly

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also das mit dem Krankenhaus würde ich einfach versuchen, vll rufst du dort vorher an! 
Dann setzte eine Bewerbung auf in der alle deine Vorzüge drin stehen.
Deine schulischen Interessen PCB, Sport.... das du Gruppenleiter bist - welche Aufgaben du dort erfüllst, deinen Computerkurs, Die "wichtigen" SanKurse...
Mach ein positives Bild von dir! 
-Achte auf die Rechtschreibung in deiner Bewerbung-

----------


## Küken

Allso ich würd da auch einfach anrufen und dann weiter sehen.  
Lg küken

----------


## Stine

Hallo Kimberley!
Vielleicht kannst du deine Bewerbung ja ungefähr so schreiben:  Bewerbung um einen Praktikumsplatz als   Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,  da ich mich sehr für den Beruf der Arzthelferin interessiere, möchte ich mich bei Ihnen für die Zeit vom bis um einen Praktikumsplatz bewerben. Nach meinem Schulabschluss möchte ich gerne eine Ausbildung zur Arzthelferin machen, sodass es sehr vorteilhaft wäre, bereits ein paar Erfahrungen zu sammeln.  Zur Zeit besuche ich eineKlasse der (Name der Schule), welche ich voraussichtlich im Jahre .mit dem Realschulabschluss/Abitur verlassen werde.  Meine schulischen Stärken liegen in den Fächern Mathe, Physik, Biologie und Chemie. Ich besitze ein sehr gutes Grundwissen in EDV, da ich seit 2 Jahren das Fach Informatik belege.  In meiner Freizeit bin ich seit 10 Jahren im Jugendrotkreuz tätig, wo ich mittlerweile bereits Gruppenleiterin bin. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich die folgenden Seminare besucht: .   Zu meinen persönlichen Stärken gehören meine Pünktlichkeit, Teamfähigkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, Freundlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.  Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.  Mit freundlichen Grüssen,  
Das alles soll natürlich mit einem Lebenslauf und Foto von dir versandt werden (evt. auch letztes Zeugnis??). Nett sieht es aus, wenn du alles in eine Bewerbungsmappe heftest. 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Stine, 
liest sich wie ein gutes Bewerbungsschreiben. Ich persönlich hasse es Bewerbungsschreiben zu formulieren. Schwanke immer zwischen "Eigenlob stinkt" und "nicht unter Wert verkaufen". 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Stine

@ Ulrike
Ja, leider ist das so, dieses sich selber in den Himmel loben.
Meine Tochter musste sich im vergangenen Halbjahr auch auf eine Praktikumsstelle bewerben. Sie hat diese Bewerbungsschreiben in der Schule mit der Lehrerin geübt und musste als Hausaufgabe eine fertige Mappe abgeben.
Von daher weiss ich, das heutzutage auch für Praktikas durchaus solche Bewerbungen erwartet werden (ob das so gut ist,weiss ich nicht...).
Ansonsten kann man sich ja immer noch in der örtlichen Berufsberatung informieren, wie Bewerbungsschreiben verfasst werden.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Stine, 
finde das Üben von Bewerbungsschreiben in der Schule schon wichtig. Je eher man damit anfängt um so besser. Finde es auch leichter für Andere zu formulieren, als wenn ich in eigener Sache aktiv werden soll. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

So sollte deine Bewerbung aber nicht aussehen.. :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Stine

Na, die Bewerbung hat doch was!! Lach...vielleicht kann man die ja doch mal gebrauchen... :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Irgendwie fehlt da aber noch der Dackel.

----------

